# Natalia Fernandez, A Rising Star In Tango



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about Natalia Fernandez, who like her mother Stella Milano; continues the tradition of singing Argentine tango.

Natalia Fernandez as the daughter of tango singer, Stella Milano was born in Buenos Aires, Argentina yet it was at the age of four that she along with her family moved to the United States. It being by the age of ten that Natalia Fernandez started to perform on stage along side her mother yet even back then she had a style of her own and though she, like her mother was a tango singer; she brought the youth of a new generation to the music her mother had taught her. Stella Milano even seeing fit to give her daughter a spot in her show “New Age Tango” in which Natalia Fernandez’s version of Gardel’s classic “El Dia Que Me Quieras” demonstrated her ability not only as a singer but one capable of adding something new to the music she had grown up on. 

I however for my part did not hear Natalia Fernandez sing until I heard her album “Insanity” on which she show cases her vocal skills as well as song writing capability in creating “Latin Tango” which takes influences from both her Argentine background as well as “Afro-Latin” music. Natalia Fernandez feeling there was a certain insanity about this album, given all the different types of music which led her to entitle this her first recording “Insanity”. Natalia Fernandez feeling it was this title which best captured the essence of the music she wished to present on her first ever recording. Natalia Fernandez even taking elements from light jazz as to make her first adventure in recording a southing one, filled with the tenderness of her voice along with that of her passion for the music she loves which can clearly be felt in “Insanity”. This album containing the title song of the album “Insanity” along with other songs such as “Nostalgia” and “Malena”. The last of these two songs being inspired by a woman who also sang the tango yet was reported not to have offered much to the art apart from the sex appeal which Natalia Fernandez also includes in her performances. 

Regarding Natalia Fernandez’s performances, I would say that it is there where she truly demonstrates not only her ability as a vocalist but as a performer and entertainer, capable of bringing modern showmanship in to tango. Natalia Fernandez knowing full well how to use all the elements of not only her youthful body but sex appeal in what can be described as a grand spectacle of the tango. Natalia Fernandez’s shows being another element she adds to the tango, as she not only entertains with her voice but personality. Natalia Fernandez taking this element from her mother while adding a lot of her own special charisma to make her shows something truly worth watching as she follows in Stella Milano’s footsteps.


----------

